# Permanent Residence (PRP) Graduate Waiver Recommendation Letter



## Senatorial (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi,

I'm applying for a PRP graduate waiver on the basis of graduating in a critical skills area. Does anyone have a template of what a university recommendation letter could look like?
Is it necessary?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## XkhalilX (10 mo ago)

Hi guys i have been married 10 years now and my prp still not out they received it by home affairs since 23 of oct 2019 and today when i call they said its in QA so my question is what os that mean and in which stage my application is also how long it take to be done please any one can help me with that please guys email me [email protected] hotmail.com or whatsapp me 0614146646 or even here u guys replay to me who know or have any info please guid me guys what must i do


----------



## Senatorial (Dec 22, 2021)

XkhalilX said:


> Hi guys i have been married 10 years now and my prp still not out they received it by home affairs since 23 of oct 2019 and today when i call they said its in QA so my question is what os that mean and in which stage my application is also how long it take to be done please any one can help me with that please guys email me [email protected] hotmail.com or whatsapp me 0614146646 or even here u guys replay to me who know or have any info please guid me guys what must i do


You need to keep calling. Go to the DHA website and find email addresses to follow up for PR applications.


----------

